# Beweislast



## siri81 (23 Oktober 2010)

Hallo

ich weiss einfach nicht wo ich noch gucken kann.
Mein Anwalt hängt sich nicht wirklich rein, meinte zu mir "ich solle mehr in erfahrung bringen".
Es geht nach wie vor um den Fall mit Base und einer 0900 Nummer von 2007.
Base sperrte meinen Anschluss, auf nachfragen per Telefon erfuhr ich das sich meine laufende Rechnung auf 279 Euro befand, und deshalb der Anschluss sicherheitshalber gesperrt wurde .Wunderte mich damals schon, denn bis auf paar SMS an Freunde + Mann war nichts.
Als der Einzelverbindungsnachweis kam, standen dann dort einige Verbindungen zu der 09005870111 Nummer, was wohl auf eine Ingetraud Pietsch in Goslar angemeldet ist.
Gut, da sging dann einige Male hin und her.....dann hörten wir damals nichts mehr....
Dann kam mitte diesen Jahres plötzlich Pot von anderen Anwälten, die nun SNT Inkasso vertreten.
Nun war schon ein Termin vor dem Amtsgericht, wo ein Vergleich vorgeschlagen wurde,den lehnte ich ab....ich habe diese NUmmer nicht gewählt, genauso wenig meine Mann .Ein anderer hat(te) kein Zugriff darauf.


Komisch auch:

die Verbindungen (ein Auszug daraus):

23.07.: 11:26 Uhr -12 Minutenn 33 Sekunden
           11:39 Uhr-9:49 Minuten
            12:01 Uhr- 15:02 Minuten
            12:19 Uhr - 8:39 Minuten
             13:18 Uhr - 1:11 Minuten
             13:22 Uhr - 2:33 Minuten
24.07.: 8:27 Uhr - 1:00 Minute
           8:38 Uh r- 15:17 Minuten
           13:58 Uhr- 1:00 Minute
           13:59 Uhr- 1:00 Minute
           15:06 Uhr - 6:14 Minuten
            15:23 Uhr- 31:40 Minuten
25.07.: 13:28 Uhr- 1:00 Minute
           13:47 Uhr - 1:00 Minuten
            15:38 Uhr - 1:00 Minute

ein kleiner Auszug. 

Nun geht der Streit weiter. Diese Anwälte behaupten nun, ie hätten die SIM Karte erst gesperrt als ich das Geld zurückbuchen liess (was nicht stimmt, ich rief ja erst daraufhin bei Base an)

Nun meine Frage.....was habe ich überhaupt für Chancen...wie soll ich beweisen das ich nicht telefoniert habe? Geschweige denn mein Mann der da beim arbeiten war?
Unser Anwalt kümmert sich nicht wirklich darum, er meinte neulich ganz fies: er hätte ja noch andre Fälle.
Wechseln? Nun zum Ende hin? Was meint ihr?

Wo kann ich recherieren`? Wo finde ich was über diese Frau Pietsch...... 
nun hatte ich was wegen einem TKG Gesetz gelesen, wegen eines Prüfprotkolles.
Ist dies nun auch möglich?

So langsam verzweifel ich echt....ich weiss einfach nicht mehr, was ich noch tun kann?!


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Beweislast*



> nun hatte ich was wegen einem TKG Gesetz gelesen, wegen eines Prüfprotkolles.


Lies den §45i TKG, such dazu mal nach Urteilen wobei in den älteren Urteilen statt §45i TKG der sehr ähnliche §16 TKV galt.


----------

